# Pike at wingfoot?



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Caught this one on Monday. Did they start stocking them? First I've ever caught there.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Chain pickerel backwoods creek fish


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That might be a grass pike. They only grow to about a foot long. I've caught one at Mogadore before. Been a long time though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Goodyear H&F club used to stock Northerns but maybe 40 yrs ago. They were also stocked in the "Executive Shooting Gallery" on the south side of Wingfoot Rd(the fenced marsh area with all the ducks and geese). Likely a chain pickeral, or grass pike but-you never know the "power" of Mother Nature!Most people think there's no walleye there but:


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

tilefish said:


> View attachment 262373
> Caught this one on Monday. Did they start stocking them? First I've ever caught there.


There are Northerns in every body of water around here, you can't keep them out.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

10-15 years ago I'd catch 5-6 walleye a year and nice numbers of 11-13" crappie. Shame so many illegal limits have been rapping this lake for years. No luck on eyes the last 4-5 years. Rangers should be checking live wells/coolers in May.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I fished wingfoot at least once a week in the mid 80s and early 90s. Wingfoot is no where near the lake it used to be. We caught a pile of walleye and chainpickeral back then while bass fishing. Back then, Wingfoot was a place we all now dream of.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

walleyedave said:


> 10-15 years ago I'd catch 5-6 walleye a year and nice numbers of 11-13" crappie. Shame so many illegal limits have been rapping this lake for years. No luck on eyes the last 4-5 years. Rangers should be checking live wells/coolers in May.


The is no size or number limit on Wingfoot(Mogadore either) for crappie! Anyone(legally!) taking large numbers of these "sub-legal"(based on "legal limits" in most other State run lakes) is, in the eyes of the State biologists, doing the remaining population a "favor" in terms of available food resources which should allow them to grow larger! I don't particularly like seeing it(once saw a guy take Two 48 guart coolers FULL out of there!) I don't tell the "experts" how to do their job. I trust them to do what's right(we really don't have any choice)! I was told by the Head Fisheries guy for Div. 3 a couple years ago that when their "studies" show the "time is right" at Wingfoot, limits WILL BE imposed! Assume at that time, Wft will be returning to "good crappie fishing like the Good Ole Days"!(I doubt I'll be around to see that!) Putting limits there now just makes for more mouths to feed which does nothing for the "quality" of the crappie population. Was also told that walleye will "never be stocked there again"!(I used to be able to catch 5-6 A DAY-Didn't keep any under 16". My pb was a 5# er.)


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------

